# DAB Radio!!



## sheila (Oct 7, 2006)

Why are Audi still fitting FM Radios to the TT when this is supposed to be going to be replaced by DAB, there isn't even the option to pay a little bit extra for the DAB radio as there is on some other Audi models, this is not good enough when you could be paying up to £50,000+ for a TTRS. :?


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

DAB radio is on the way out AFAIK - internet radio is the future. Possibly why Audi are not supprting DAB [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Analogue isn't going away anytime soon. Most of this misapprehension is based on the original story being misreported in the uk media.


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

sheila said:


> Why are Audi still fitting FM Radios to the TT when this is supposed to be going to be replaced by DAB, there isn't even the option to pay a little bit extra for the DAB radio as there is on some other Audi models, this is not good enough when you could be paying up to £50,000+ for a TTRS. :?


A little bit extra! Are you joking, its a £300 option on other cars in the range! Takes the p1ss, its standard in Mondeos!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It may be standard on a Mondeo but it's a waste of time, so certainly a waste of £300. Britain are behind other standards (thinking DAB+ from memory), stations aren't doing too well in some quarters and yet recently there's been another big push to try and sell the bloody things again. Methinks they've got loads kicking round in warehouses to shift! :lol:


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

The U.K were supposed to be switching off analogue in 2015 IIFC but did a U turn a few months ago.

The take up of DAB hasn't been as successful as expected.

I did read somewhere that it will become standard in cars in 2 or 3 years time.

Not had one in a car but reception is flakey to say the least.

This is a good article about it all:

http://www.thinq.co.uk/2010/7/9/why-dig ... ipe-dream/


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That sums it up nicely!! Certainly not worth "investing" in a DAB radio IMHO. Consider Panasonic: "everything matters" - except DAB


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

How can you say its a waste of Money in A Mondeo !!! you get absolute 80's .......... Nik Kershaw, Human League, Culture club ...... whoop whoop.................Actually doubled the value of the car !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have the Alpine TUE-200DVB tuner on my Kenwood 7240 headunit and I can get excellent digital radio reception through Freeview which might sound a bit odd (using a TV tuner to get radio), but it works very well. It has a 4 antennae diversity system to keep a decent signal and it can be used with almost any headunit that supports RCA video input.

The truth is that good in-car audio kit costs a relatively large amount of money. The UK uses a different DAB radio system to the rest of the world and that makes what would be a speciality purchase even more expensive. If your desired ICE option has a European standard DVB-T tuner you should be able to get digital radio on it. I'm 99.9% certain the £800 TV upgrade on the DVD Navigation does digital radio.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I had a Mondeo hire car while away last week, DAB was fine until you went under a tree/bridge/cloud/twig/ leaf floating on the wind! or just outside the M25!


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

the mondeo has DAB because it is an exclusive car.

bmw shift more 3-series every month than ford do mondeos.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Or it could just mean that all the people who have 2.4 kids and wear flammable sportswear around the house are now buying Audis and BMWs, making them less exclusive. :wink:


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

bozzy96 said:


> How can you say its a waste of Money in A Mondeo !!! you get absolute 80's .......... Nik Kershaw, Human League, Culture club ...... whoop whoop.................Actually doubled the value of the car !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


It must double the value of a Mondeo as well...no?


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

I am sure it won't be long before cars have wifi and internet radio. As soon as the whole country gets hooked up it will be a better place...


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

DAB/FM (combo) radio is something you can get in all VW models now (and it has been like that for a coupel of years). The sound quality is great and it even switches automaticly the the same channel in FM if you loose the DAB signal (at least when you have access to the same channel in both DAB and FM). My friend has a Mk6 Golf with DAB, and he is VERY happy for chosing the DAB system. The quality of music when listening to the radio in his car, is absolutely better than my SatNav plus FM radio with BOSE in my TTS (however when playing music from a SD card it is perhaps a little better in the TTS).

If you want to upgrade your standard radio with a better one (or in combination with a SatNav) in a VW, the DAB option is not so many £ extra. I can't see why Audi has not chosen to give their customers this at least as a choice? I would definately have chosen it if I could.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

anyone fitted one of these below and does anyone have any experience of in-car DAB - is it really any better than FM ?

http://www.car-vision.co.uk/audi-dab-/1 ... 21212.html


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

I bought my son a Seat Ibiza 1.4 sport, special edition with DAB radio. It's ok, nothing special, but seeing that Audi is introducing internet radio for the newer Q5, I would imagine the new TT will also get it.

"New options including Audi connect bringing in-car internet services such as Google Earth, Google Street View, online traffic information, internet radio"


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Ian, not very relevant but I don't think I have ever seen a webpage with so many spelling mistakes. It would make me wary of buying from them.

e.g.

FEATURES
Compatatible with any FM origional radio
Compatable with all Aftermarket head units
Listen to 100's of new digital clear radio stations
Hide away design - No visable wires, or screen maunts required
Use existing car controls and radio desplays
Voice prompts menu system - intelegent voice menu for added safety
DAB / DAB+ / DMB support


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rob.b said:


> "New options including Audi connect bringing in-car internet services such as Google Earth, Google Street View, online traffic information, internet radio"


We have the Mini Connect in the Cooper S , much the same I would think


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Arne said:


> DAB/FM (combo) radio is something you can get in all VW models now (and it has been like that for a coupel of years). The sound quality is great and it even switches automaticly the the same channel in FM if you loose the DAB signal (at least when you have access to the same channel in both DAB and FM). My friend has a Mk6 Golf with DAB, and he is VERY happy for chosing the DAB system. The quality of music when listening to the radio in his car, is absolutely better than my SatNav plus FM radio with BOSE in my TTS (however when playing music from a SD card it is perhaps a little better in the TTS).


Totally agree. My wife has a Mk6 Golf GTi with DAB and it's excellent. We live out in the sticks, but we can pick up a whole range of stations - way better than what is available on FM. Yes, it does drop out occasionally, but as you say it auto switches to FM if that station is available. But considering we're in rural Somerset, I'm really impressed. Wish it was at least an option on the TT  .


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

And we'll all need it when the switch off the analogue service in 2015. Just a shame we're not getting the DAB+ system like they've adopted in Germany 

SJ


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> Ian, not very relevant but I don't think I have ever seen a webpage with so many spelling mistakes. It would make me wary of buying from them.
> 
> e.g.
> 
> ...


Added a few... because I'm helpful that way! 
Could also argue hideaway.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

-:[KM said:


> :-":3jgm9ns7]
> Added a few... because I'm helpful that way!
> Could also argue hideaway.


It's the old 'couldn't see the wood for the trees' scenario 

The actual website is littered with mistakes.


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Audi are not going to change the radio at this late stage in the game for the Mk2. Same reason that the satnav system has been around since the times of Marconi and Edison, and surpassed by the kit in The A1.


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

Critter10 said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > DAB/FM (combo) radio is something you can get in all VW models now (and it has been like that for a coupel of years). The sound quality is great and it even switches automaticly the the same channel in FM if you loose the DAB signal (at least when you have access to the same channel in both DAB and FM). My friend has a Mk6 Golf with DAB, and he is VERY happy for chosing the DAB system. The quality of music when listening to the radio in his car, is absolutely better than my SatNav plus FM radio with BOSE in my TTS (however when playing music from a SD card it is perhaps a little better in the TTS).
> ...


Only Problem with VW is that you can't spec Sat/Nav if you want DAB


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Real Thing said:


> Only Problem with VW is that you can't spec Sat/Nav if you want DAB


It appears you can on the latest cars as I've just driven a Touareg with the Navi and DAB. I don't think it was an RNS-510 though.


----------



## jonmoss (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello. I recently bought a 2007 TT Roadster with the RNS-E Sat-Nav unit and Bose. The FM radio reception is good but the AM is pretty awful in my area (nothing to do with the Audi, our other cars are the same) so started looking around for a DAB radio. There's a few on the market like EZI-DAB etc that require separate boxes but I wanted one that was fully integrated and worked through the multi-function steering wheel controls. I found something called an AutoDAB but got totally confused with issues like whether I had a Quadlock or ISO connector, what radio type I had etc. Tried my normal electronics fitter and also Halfords and they weren't able to help me and eventually found Advanced in-Car Technologies (AICT) in Poole in Dorset. See http://www.advanced-incar.co.uk/. Sent them a web query and got back a very comprehensive answer saying yes the AutoDab would work on my car and which model I needed. I ordered both the equipment and installation kit from their website, had a call from them to organise an installation date and hey presto a few days later I had DAB radio in the TT working through the MFSW and no extra wires or boxes in sight! Would recommend AICT if you have an Audi and want some expert help. Cheers, Jon


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Good to see you got the DAB in. What aerial did you use, and how is the reception 'out of town' ?


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Satellite radio (which is standard in US) is the way forward... amazing sound quality.


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

I have digital radio in the car now via an iphone app plays brilliant


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

I use a Pure Highway connected to the aux-in, I have bought an additional DAB aerial and it is OK, I would much rather have a fully integrated DAB head unit and am prepared to pay for it but am a little nervous about moving away from OEM.

I may get a proper non-Audi head unit with satnav installed professionally as am nervous about doing it myself.

Any suggestions of head units by a make i may have heard of?


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Lots out there.

Alpine INE-925. DAB and nav, but its costly.....


----------



## 71309 (Sep 23, 2012)

jonmoss said:


> Hello. I recently bought a 2007 TT Roadster with the RNS-E Sat-Nav unit and Bose. The FM radio reception is good but the AM is pretty awful in my area (nothing to do with the Audi, our other cars are the same) so started looking around for a DAB radio. There's a few on the market like EZI-DAB etc that require separate boxes but I wanted one that was fully integrated and worked through the multi-function steering wheel controls. I found something called an AutoDAB but got totally confused with issues like whether I had a Quadlock or ISO connector, what radio type I had etc. Tried my normal electronics fitter and also Halfords and they weren't able to help me and eventually found Advanced in-Car Technologies (AICT) in Poole in Dorset. See http://www.advanced-incar.co.uk/. Sent them a web query and got back a very comprehensive answer saying yes the AutoDab would work on my car and which model I needed. I ordered both the equipment and installation kit from their website, had a call from them to organise an installation date and hey presto a few days later I had DAB radio in the TT working through the MFSW and no extra wires or boxes in sight! Would recommend AICT if you have an Audi and want some expert help. Cheers, Jon


Thanks Mr Moss, you have answered all the questions and alleviated any misgivings I had about getting DAB radio retro-fitted into my '07 coupe.
Planet Rock, your listening figures are about to increase by 1.


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

I would dearly like to have DAB properly fitted but I think you need to do a full aerial replacement which I have failed at miserably.

Now have a Pure DAB highway which works Ok, but no better.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

jonmoss said:


> Hello. I recently bought a 2007 TT Roadster with the RNS-E Sat-Nav unit and Bose. The FM radio reception is good but the AM is pretty awful in my area (nothing to do with the Audi, our other cars are the same) so started looking around for a DAB radio. There's a few on the market like EZI-DAB etc that require separate boxes but I wanted one that was fully integrated and worked through the multi-function steering wheel controls. I found something called an AutoDAB but got totally confused with issues like whether I had a Quadlock or ISO connector, what radio type I had etc. Tried my normal electronics fitter and also Halfords and they weren't able to help me and eventually found Advanced in-Car Technologies (AICT) in Poole in Dorset. See http://www.advanced-incar.co.uk/. Sent them a web query and got back a very comprehensive answer saying yes the AutoDab would work on my car and which model I needed. I ordered both the equipment and installation kit from their website, had a call from them to organise an installation date and hey presto a few days later I had DAB radio in the TT working through the MFSW and no extra wires or boxes in sight! Would recommend AICT if you have an Audi and want some expert help. Cheers, Jon


Jon
That's great news but can you give us your opinion of how good it is after a few weeks of usage? Also what aerial did you get and where in the car was it fitted? This is a great subject and your experience will be invaluable.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

And also if it displays the DAB station on the RNS/DIS display?


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

DAB radio is very dependant on the signal strength in your area, and the aerial you use. If you have a coupe you probably not want to drill a hole in the bodywork, so it will either be a magnetic one, but there is a wire that run on the outside to insie the car, not so pretty, but the reception is best with this I found. Or an internal glass mounted one, which I went for.
I stay on the west coast of scotland and the reception is how i would describe as patchy. If I head near to Glasgow there is a big difference in reception and reception quality.
Probably one of the times when you want a roadster. as there is already an extennal aerial already there, so would be an easy swap for a good DAB one. 
As far as I am aware all digital receivers show the station on their dispays, but not on the Audi small display. Not a biggy in my mind.
I have the Alpine INEW925R


----------



## Mr Trophy (Jul 10, 2013)

Guys,

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but do DAB radios come standard in the TT?

The reason I agree, sometimes "KISS FM" comes up on the radio, but can't click on it. This is not an FM/AM radio station I am pretty sure.

Thanks,

Simon


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Mr Trophy said:


> Guys,
> 
> Sorry to dig up an old thread, but do DAB radios come standard in the TT?
> 
> ...


No unfortunately DAB is neither standard nor an option with the Mark 2 TT. Remember that the current TT is old tech and we'll need to wait for the Mark 3 to see such things as DAB.


----------



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)

grasmere said:


> anyone fitted one of these below and does anyone have any experience of in-car DAB - is it really any better than FM ?
> 
> http://www.car-vision.co.uk/audi-dab-/1 ... 21212.html


Beware of this company!! 
Read review by Harvey brown


----------



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)

YoungOldUn said:


> Ian, not very relevant but I don't think I have ever seen a webpage with so many spelling mistakes. It would make me wary of buying from them.
> 
> e.g.
> 
> ...


There spelling is as good as the quality of the shit they are selling


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

glospete said:


> No unfortunately DAB is neither standard nor an option with the Mark 2 TT. Remember that the current TT is old tech and we'll need to wait for the Mark 3 to see such things as DAB.


Hi My Nurburg VXR is "old tech" but still has DAB radio, surely the latest TTs should have DAB installed.
Hoggy.


----------

